# مجموعة شرايط ترانيم للبطل الرومانى مارجرجس بمناسبة عيده



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبيييييييييييييييييييين
عيد البطل الرومانى 
القديس العظيم مارجرجس  






:new5::new5::new5:
 *شريط فارس وحارس*

:new5::new5::new5:
*شريط فى السما لينا شفيع*

:new5::new5::new5:
 *شريط مارجرجس*

:new5::new5::new5:
 *شريط الملكة والامير*

:new5::new5::new5::new5:
*شريط بنحبك يا بطل يا رومانى*

:new5::new5::new5:
 *شريط العدرا والبطل*


:new5::new5::new5:
 *تمجيد مارجرجس 
بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك*

*بركة صلوات وشفاعة الشهيد مارجرجس
تكون مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــن*





 *+Bent El3dra+*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 مايو 2011)

انتى كدا تمام كعاية فى صفى
اصلا مارجرجس دااااااااااااا
حبيبى وشفيعى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> انتى كدا تمام كعاية فى صفى
> اصلا مارجرجس دااااااااااااا
> حبيبى وشفيعى


*ميرسى لمرورك يا سمير
كل سنة وانت طيب
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2011)

*جميييييييل قوى
إختارت منهم وتم الدونلود 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2011)

*



بركه صلاه أمير الشهداء معكم والجميع
آمين

شكرا جداا



*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جميييييييل قوى
> إختارت منهم وتم الدونلود
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> *​


*ميرسى ليك يا ابو تربو
نورت بمرورك
شكرااااا ع التقييم 
وكل سنة وانت طيب
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> بركه صلاه أمير الشهداء معكم والجميع
> آمين
> 
> ...



*اميـــــــن
*​ *ميرسى استاذ نهيسى لمرورك
وشكرااااا ع التقييم
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك ومجهودك يا بنوووته
كل سنه وانتى طيبه
بركة مارجرجس تكون معاكى وتحميكى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> تسلم ايدك ومجهودك يا بنوووته
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه
> بركة مارجرجس تكون معاكى وتحميكى ​


*ميرسى ياحببببببى
نورتى الموضوع
بركة صلواته تكون معانا كلنا امين
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مايو 2011)

*رررررررررروووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *رررررررررروووووووووووووووووووعه*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​


*مييييييييرسى خالص ليك يا امير
وشكرا خالص ع التقييم 
كل سنة وانت طيب
*​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (8 مايو 2011)

انا بحب مارجرجس حدا انا ومامى وبحب ترنيمة فى السما احنا لينا شفيع
كن معنا يابطل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> انا بحب مارجرجس حدا انا ومامى وبحب ترنيمة فى السما احنا لينا شفيع
> كن معنا يابطل​



*بركة صلواته تكون معاكم ومع جميعنا امين 
نورتى ياحبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## bolbol2000 (18 مايو 2011)

*بركة صلوات وشفاعة الشهيد مارجرجس
تكون مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــن*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2011)

bolbol2000 قال:


> *بركة صلوات وشفاعة الشهيد مارجرجس
> تكون مع جميعنا
> اميـــــــن*


*اميـــن
ميرسى يا بلبل لمرورك
ربنا معاك
*​


----------

